# Natural Pickle Fork Shooter



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool. Looks like you have that whole room dedicated as a catchbox.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

0:11s LOL! Classic man.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

stay away from the cans lol


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

newconvert said:


> stay away from the cans lol


That's pretty funny.

Jakerock, you load and shoot efficiently. You have been practicing.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Good shooting!_


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job on that llittle beast. Glad you shortened it ... I winced when I saw that overly long handle. And nice shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I hear you charles, the smaller the better for me usually...

@ 1 5/8 wide X 5 1/8' its longer but narrower than an OPFS.

I have been looking at a lot of photos of those Guatemalan slingshots lately.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks good and nice shooting


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Good shooting vid bud, nice litte bit of shooters there, in your hand and on the wall.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very practical and great ability, it will convert into another master of the pfs.
a hug mate ... Alf


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I didnt mean "I am a Natural" LOL.

Thanks for the hug Alfshooter, I needed it.


----------

